# bulking shake and weights ?



## Gibbo87 (Mar 28, 2011)

...are these cheap weight gains any good of the net ?

what 1 will be best for mass bulking ? also i have herd of people mixing oats with there shakes ? i dont like oats much surely the taste would be totaly diffrent with a cold shake ? also what else can i do to help ?

also when doing free weights whats best...lift heavier an less reps or light weights more reps ? also i train at home aswel cos the gyms are always packed or have stupid 24 month contracts...what else can i do other than press ups an sit ups etc ?

Thanks


----------



## Gibbo87 (Mar 28, 2011)

yeah i jus read after i posted to avoid mass gain...because having no work and paying out for living is costing enuff tbh else i would cos its only 5 mins away...whats a good a good protein shake to go for which aint to expensive then ? i see them on ebay cheap but aint clued up on them tbh...i have 45kg in weights at home an bars apart from the curl bar. so a protein shake will be better for gaining size then am i right in saying ?


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

gaining size is about calories mate, but you that doesn't mean you want quantity over quality.

a lot of cheap mass gainers use cheap simple carbs, where the oats would be a better choice due to there lower GI.

as for what protein the world is your oyster, there is so many out there and every one will advise different brands/products. extremes stuff is popular on here (for good reason) and you get discount as a forum member.

when buying protein i usually ignore all the advertising jargon and go straight to the back and lock at (in no order)

A. ingredients (what type of protein is used)

B. size of the scoop

C. how much protein per scoop

(then work out the ratio of protein to scoop size= higher is generally better)

D. price (a good product might cost more then a crap one, but it is probably worth the extra pennies)


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

my protein do a good weight gainer that's pretty cheap, il find out which one it is later


----------



## Gibbo87 (Mar 28, 2011)

ok thanks people...any chance someone could link me to what they think is good ? ive been searching and so many diffrent options out there its hard to no where to start...


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

neither veg and fruit or fruit are high protein foods mate.

as for what whey to use, its completely up to you, most of the high end wheys are almost identical, and flavour is opinion based so i wont comment on that.

you could try reflex, all max, optimum nutrition, dymatize etc


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Temp said:


> my protein do a good weight gainer that's pretty cheap, il find out which one it is later


Not cheap anymore it is going up by 15.5% soon.


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

all whey/supplements are going up, so i don't it will be undersold by the big name brands


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Extreme Mass is the best in my opinion ..have managed to put on 12 lbs in last two months using this and still have my abs

it doesnt make me feel bloated either


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Extreme Mass is the best in my opinion ..have managed to put on 12 lbs in last two months using this and still have my abs
> 
> it doesn't make me feel bloated either


its a fair bit more expensive then the other options that have been suggested too (that also don't bloat you).

also no offence but you sound like one of them adverts you see in bodybuilder mags, "try new muscle tech monster hulk mass i put on 20lbs in 1 day" or "try new slim fit i dropped 5 pants sizes in 1 week"

im not saying your experience is untrue, but what about the rest of the equation? the rest of your diet, the rest of the things you supplement, the gear etc etc.

not you in particular Dr, but its a message like that that makes people new to supplements think they are almost magic powders, and that the results between one brand and another will be *drastically *different.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Temp said:


> neither veg and fruit or fruit are high protein foods mate.


an *artichoke* provides 4.18 g of protein

*beans* are notorious for being important sources of protein ... one cup of beans can have anywhere from 12 to 17 g

*Soybeans* have even more protein per cup than beans ... a cup of soybeans can contain between 22 and 28 g

*split peas* are another protein-loaded food, with a cup of split peas containing 16.35 g

*green peas* have around 8 g of protein

*corn* contains around 5 g of protein per 1-cup serving

*lentils* are some of the most protein-packed vegetables around, with 1 cup of lentils containing almost 18 g

other vegetables with protein include *asparagus,* *broccoli, cabbage, carrots, cauliflower, celery, cucumbers, garlic, lettuce, mushrooms, onions, parsley, peppers, potatoes, pumpkins, radishes, spinach, squash, sweet potatoes and tomatoes*

other fruits that contain protein are *avacado, banana, apples, blackberries, apricots, blueberries, cherries and grapefruit*

Read more: Fruits & Vegetables High in Protein | Garden Guides Fruits & Vegetables High in Protein | Garden Guides


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> 12 lbs in last two months





Temp said:


> 20lbs in 1 day


Dr M can obviously speak with authority due to his experience ... his qualifications ... he's done comps ... we've seen his pics ...

Temp just seems to like baiting everyone?!

nothing personal Temp ... its just the impression your giving me ... rightly or wrongly


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

ronnie cutler said:


> Temp just seems to like baiting everyone?!


The fisherman provides the bait, but if the fish dont bite the fisherman goes away.

beep beep


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

ronnie cutler said:


> nothing personal Temp ... its just the impression your giving me ... rightly or wrongly


no that's not personal at all mate :rolleye11: , but who have i baited?

i simply was pointing out that something is the "best" with out explaining is misleading. and a testimonial of how much you gain is only half telling the story. can you pin point exactly what part of your diet the gains came from, or can you say you would have not gained using an alternative product?

dr m can speak for him self, by you jumping in is that not baiting?

roadrunner seems to not add anything to do with the topic in each thread, does that fall under your defintion of baiting. seems you have to agree or shut up to satisfy people


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

ronnie cutler said:


> veg stuff


so would you advise fruit and veg or tuna, salmon, stake, whey as a protein source? would you advise them as a good "weight gainer"


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

i wasn't advising anything mate

you made the statement that



> neither veg and fruit or fruit are high protein foods


i was merely offering an alternative view

and what about vegetarian bodybuilders?

Vegetarian Bodybuilding Info

The Vegetarian Bodybuilder

Bodybuilding.com - Vegetarians Articles!

http://www.naturalbodybuildingtips.com/blog/vegetarian-bodybuilding-diet/

as regards weight gainer ... ice cream is a good weight gainer, but probably not advisable for most bodybuilders!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Temp said:


> no that's not personal at all mate :rolleye11: , but who have i baited?
> 
> i simply was pointing out that something is the "best" with out explaining is misleading. and a testimonial of how much you gain is only half telling the story. can you pin point exactly what part of your diet the gains came from, or can you say you would have not gained using an alternative product?
> 
> ...


I think we all know dr manhattans gains have not just come from extreme products alone surely someone with half a brain cell would know that.

It's not what we ask sometimes it's the way it's asked???

I think you have every right temp to ask wot you want mate but pointing out the obvious....... The only one it's misleading is the DR M if thats wot he believes which I'm sure he doesn't.!


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

you never seen those kinds of adverts franki3. companies spend thousands on fake before and afters, or celebrity endorsement, or weight gain/loss claims. if it didnt work (mislead people) they would still use it would they ?

i know the dr m know it didn't come from that alone i was saying the way it can come across to inexperience people. regardless of how many brain cells they have



ronnie cutler said:


> i wasn't advising anything mate
> 
> you made the statement that
> 
> ...


going out of your way to find the amount of protein in several vegetables sound like baiting by your definition.

i was just saying that for the average *meat eating, *weight trainer (we aint all looking to be "bodybuilders" trying to gain weight (weight gainer) that there are more ideal food choices then fruit and veg. i think if those to things were suggested under different circumstances you would be posting the something :nod:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

lol i re read my post and it does sound a bit like an advert but i do rate extreme mass for me personally as its a good product for gaining weight compared to some out there

i have gained 12 lbs but as has been said its down to training and my diet mainly, the extreme mass just helps and doesnt bloat me out ...any gainer drink should just be used as a supplement to diet they wont work independently IMO

i also think PHD make some very good products too but a bit expensive

most products have their pros and cons probably best to go by personal experience after trying a few


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Temp said:


> you never seen those kinds of adverts franki3. companies spend thousands on fake before and afters, or celebrity endorsement, or weight gain/loss claims. if it didnt work (mislead people) they would still use it would they ?
> 
> i know the dr m know it didn't come from that alone i was saying the way it can come across to inexperience people. regardless of how many brain cells they have
> 
> ...


its a fair point ... i have no financial interest in extreme products nor am i sponsored by them i just like some of the stuff they do .... PHD also make some good whey proteins IMO

as has been pointed out a supplement is just that and wont make or break a physique ..training and good diet are they key factors ... tbh the main reason i use extreme mass is the taste and it dont bloat me out and contains some good simple ingredients ...... there are prob just as many other products that do the same i just aint used them yet lol


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

i agree with dr M (two very honest and good post). the way every one keeps raving about the taste of the mass is making me tempted to get some. hmmm


----------

